# help with trap door designs and ideas!!



## airdrawndagger (Nov 23, 2010)

hi i m building my loft so i m now lookin for trap door designs? what will be good for benzing or unikon clock set up?


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

get a sputnik with a "clock shelf". if you prefer bobs get a tunnel to put in front of/on the antenna and put the bobs behind the antenna. Based on your club rules this may mean that your bobs are further inside your loft than normal on race days.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hButwSed7pk 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/sputnik-plan-49390.html

The first website is a lot of pictures of sputniks. The second is a pigeontalk thread with plans. Both are good, and the first web site is in the second.

Tony


----------



## airdrawndagger (Nov 23, 2010)

thnx guys it'll help a lot. but do i need to make it myself?or r they available for sale anywhere? if i need to make it then how??? i donno any thing about welding though.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Like the belg drop trap.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I have sputniks now but I may switch to drop traps on the next loft


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

This new Belgian design looks interresting. 
http://www.abc.net.au/tv/newinventors/txt/s2217824.htm


----------

